# Back Braces For EMS



## EMSrush (May 23, 2011)

Our company is working hard to change the culture with regards to safety and lifting. Everyone is encouraged to ask for a lift assist when they need it, and to respect their own personal lifting limitations. (sigh)

With all of the uniforms, gear and junk that we all have, I was wondering if anyone here regularly wears a back brace to help prevent back injury on the job. I decided that while I am lucky enough to not have sustained an injury on the job, I thought it might be wise to do anything humanly possible to prevent it, in addition to good lifting techniques and the like. 

I wasn't too sure how effective back braces really are, but I ordered one online tonight anyway.

Does anyone wear a back brace to work on a regular basis for injury prevention? If so, does it help you maintain correct posture? Any other benefits?


----------



## akflightmedic (May 24, 2011)

Did you research anything about back braces prior to ordering one?

There is a reason they are no longer recommended by OSHA.

Not sure of your age but in the early 90s there was a back brace craze and everyone at Sams, Wal Mart, Lowes, Home Depot had one and had to wear them. It took a few years but that requirement went away...why would this be?

The answer: Injuries actually INCREASED.

Improper wearing, false sense of support, false perception of increased lifting power, etc, etc.

There is no substitute for proper assessment of the lift, proper body positioning and proper resources. If you think you need a belt for a lift, then you need more help...simple.

FYI: It does not help with posture either...tightening/strengthening your abdominal muscles is the #1 technique for better posture and a back support does NOT provide that.


----------



## EMSrush (May 25, 2011)

Some research, but not a whole lot.

To be honest, I had some difficulty finding a back brace that was "just for posture" or "just for work/lifting" which made me question the benefit of having one. I was hoping that the discomfort of bending over in a brace might help remind me to keep my back straight(er).

I wasn't aware that they did away with back braces in the department stores, although now that you've mentioned it, you're right, they are much less common. I still see people wearing them in my area from time to time.

Now I wonder how industrial back braces were justified in the first place.


----------



## GirevikMedic (May 25, 2011)

My chiropractor (I just go to get regular adjustments, no injury issues) once said they were garbage and useless. I agree. As he put it, how is soft, flexible, stretchy elastic supposed to provide any level of support? 

I agree with akflightmedic. I'll also add to the equation body/lifting mechanics. IMO it would greatly benefit everyone in EMS to research the deadlift and the proper form/mechanics involved. The utilization of the glutes, hams, hip drive and lats are key elements that many people miss and would likely reduce injuries quite a bit since the deadlift and lifting a gurney are essentially the same movement.


----------

